# Lets talk waders(and need help from the tall guys)



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

So, this is my first cold season with the Brute and i already have a few trips planned through November. So, I am in the hunt for a set of waders(mind you, I have never owned a pair in my life). Now, my issue is I would like to get something I can use for both fishing and riding. I am looking at the neoprene ones as well as nylon breathable waders. Am I wasting my time in thinking I can use a non neoprene(nylon) wader for trail riding and not tear them up? Also, I am 6'7" with a size 14/15 foot, so that is has to be brought into consideration. 

So, here is roughly what I am looking at:

Neoprene

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0209217_175003000_175000000_175003000_175-3-0

Nylon:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_46549_175003000_175000000_175003000_175-3-0

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_53430_175003000_175000000_175003000_175-3-0

Thanks guys

-Greg


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

check out cabela's brand .. better than bass pro in my opionion.. go try some on find out what size .. or go to macks praire wings they have big boy sizes..


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i have the white river and yes they work great but are kinda baggy and dont look great honestly, im actually thinking of getting some new ones and your first ones are the ones i was looking at...whatever you do get some with boots already i made the mistake and just got the lil sock things like the white river and it sucks


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

my question is does the neoprene keep u dry... im a commercial diver and our neoprene wet suits are made to take on water and keep a thin layer of water between u and the surrounding water that ur body temp warms it and keeps u a lil more comfortable but soon as u get out the water and in the wind u freeze to death cuz the wind cuts right throw it


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

unless you get a hole in them then yes they will keep you dry


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

nice. i was jus checking out a pair sunday at academy. im gona pick them up for my ride in 2wks


----------



## BUCKSNDUCKS750 (Sep 13, 2010)

if you wanna spend a lot on a pair look at the drake line . i have a pair that i duck hunt in and they are really warm and will keep you dry


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Chest waders for sure. 

Neoprene are real nice, but I find they get way too hot (and they look kinda gay too), patching can be an issue and if you are fishing riverbanks, wooded areas, etc.... tears are gonna happen.

And if you are using your waders in rivers (especailly rocky), get the boots with the felt sole. Two piece with the boots separate are good too, if you use them alot, the felt will wear out and you only need to buy new boots and not an entire set again and if your biking or hunting, you can wear hiking boots for comfort but still stay dry.

I have both and my neoprene just hang in the garage.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

what r chest waders made of


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

byrd said:


> what r chest waders made of


Either rubber, neoprene or some of the expesive ones are both. What is your budget? I was just at a Cabelas and they have several to try, and pricing is reasonable but not great. But go try some on and see what *you* like.

Chest waders (and the stockingfoot) IMO are move comfortable, have better/more water protection and IMO just all around better.

And insulated are fine if you only use them in cold weather, but others can be used year around and just layer your clothes up.

Only downfall of chest waders is if you ever fall in deep fast water......things get tricky then when your feet come up above your head!!!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

[/QUOTE]Only downfall is if you ever fall in deep fast water......things get tricky then when your feet come up above your head!!![/QUOTE]

lol i bet. im trained in those situations tho. im considered a dark water diver. i do most my dives in zero visibility and ive dove more times in the mississippi river than u can sake a stick at with it as high as 17' above normal. thats fast enough current to regularly rip ur regulator out ur mouth while u hold on for ur life. ahhh gota love a good rush lol. i dont have a budget on waders i jus dont care to spend a bunch of money if not needed tho cuz i wont wear them often


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Nylon are very noisy too, so not great for hunting.

See these.....nice price but I'd like to see them first.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_151000000_151008000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT

and basically you'll get what you pay for.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

byrd said:


> my question is does the neoprene keep u dry... im a commercial diver and our neoprene wet suits are made to take on water and keep a thin layer of water between u and the surrounding water that ur body temp warms it and keeps u a lil more comfortable but soon as u get out the water and in the wind u freeze to death cuz the wind cuts right throw it


Wouldn't fish scales have been more appropriate than wings? lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lmao! i was a byrd b4 a fish.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

No Plugs said:


> So, this is my first cold season with the Brute and i already have a few trips planned through November. So, I am in the hunt for a set of waders(mind you, I have never owned a pair in my life). Now, my issue is I would like to get something I can use for both fishing and riding. I am looking at the neoprene ones as well as nylon breathable waders. Am I wasting my time in thinking I can use a non neoprene(nylon) wader for trail riding and not tear them up? Also, I am 6'7" with a size 14/15 foot, so that is has to be brought into consideration.
> 
> So, here is roughly what I am looking at:
> 
> ...


i have the first ones that u r looking at and i am 6'6 bout 330 and wear a 15/16 boot and they work great for me and i use them to ride in all the time one of the best things i ever bought. i love mine and they r good and warmabt to hot to wear when its starts to warm up outside. if u r a big guy like me them they r the way to go. the only thing about mine that kinda bother me is that the legs r bulky bt all in all they r compfortabel. jus my opinion on them


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Dont go neoprene they get torn to easy been there done that. Ive been wanting to get something like ur second or third choice.Im also 6;6 and 280


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

the neoprene does tear bt its nt like paper. ive been pretty ruff on mine and they havent tore. jus gta watch what u r doin and what u mite walk into. jus my .02


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Do you have a Hudsons (Treasure Hunt) near you? Some of the ones over here had brand new neoprene waders for like $20.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I've had both neoprene and vinyl. Neoprene is uncomfortable, gay looking, and can only be used in winter. I have some Hodges vinyl with attached boots. They work great for any weather. I bought them a little big so I can wear my jeans , jacket and thermals and still be comfortable. It's a good time to buy when they are out of season. Mine listed for $80 and I got them after season at Academy for $30.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I have neoprene, and they are really hot.. especially when you ride a Brute! maybe if we lived more north, it wouldn't be as bad, but there is only a certain period during the year that I can wear them without dying from the heat! even when its cold out, I still sweat a lot and my legs end up getting wet on the inside...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bunch of candy azz's ..lol...


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a set of rubber waders from baspro with the noninsolating boot. I wear size 13 and the insulating boots are so big they interfer with my foot brake. I bet you're going to have the same problem with size 14+.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Who still uses the foot brake?


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Brutes have brakes on them ?? LOL !!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Brutes have brakes on them ?? LOL !!


You must not ride with many Honda's!

Constantly braking........instead of running into the back of them....lol


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

KMKjr said:


> You must not ride with many Honda's!
> 
> Constantly braking........instead of running into the back of them....lol


I know where you're coming from. Ya gotta put the little suckers in front of ya to keep 'em from bustin' your tailight !!! :haha:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> I know where you're coming from. Ya gotta put the little suckers in front of ya to keep 'em from bustin' your tailight !!! :haha:


Yessir, it's a loose - loose situation.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I use chap style waders when I don't expect to run too deep. They are great for keeping your pants clean in muddy conditions (but do nothing for the top of your head- I wear do-rags for that). Only bad part about neoprene is that it's awfully hot in the summertime.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Waders aren't needed in summer anyway....that's what board shorts are for.You're dry 20 min after you get wet. :bigok:


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Waders aren't needed in summer anyway....that's what board shorts are for.You're dry 20 min after you get wet. :bigok:


I'll take that tip Monster...only problem is, a lot of the holes I travel in are also frequented by 4 x 4 trucks and deuce and a halfs. There's generally lots of oil, grease and coolant floating around and that might damage my skin.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> I know where you're coming from. Ya gotta put the little suckers in front of ya to keep 'em from bustin' your tailight !!! :haha:



Haha yep .. That reminds me I need a new tail light.


----------

